
Ben Silbermann at Startup School [video] - craigcannon
http://themacro.com/articles/2016/11/ben-silbermann-at-startup-school/
======
aantix
Funny story about Ben; I ran into him at a low-key gathering in downtown SF (I
think Silicon Prairie news put it on).

I knew he looked familiar, but thought it was because we had met previously at
a Meetup or something. We started chatting and he said that he worked for
Pinterest. I asked "so, what employee # are you?" And he looked at me and
said.. "One."

Lol, it finally dawned on me that he was a founder of Pinterest and that he
looked familiar because I had read several interviews from him in the past.

He was incredibly humble and kind and was an absolute pleasure to talk with.

~~~
kepano
I had a similar experience! It was 2012 and the site Airtime had just
launched. It was similar to Chatroulette, i.e. random video conversations with
people on the web. I had only spoken to a handful of people until I got paired
with Ben. It took a few minutes before he shared that he was the founder of a
website called Pinterest, which I was intimately familiar with. Pinterest
wasn't quite as famous at the time but already had millions of users. Ben was
incredibly friendly, humble and smart. A few months later he gave me a tour of
Pinterest HQ. It was such a random and wonderful thing, I'll always remember
it.

